# Trying to ID Garden Tractor



## John Parker (May 14, 2020)

I acquired a garden tractor of unknown Make or Age. Here’s what I know so far:
1) it is the size of a small Yanmar
2) powered by a single cylinder gas engine
3) belt drive, updraft carb, coil ignition, alternator, hydraulic pump with integrated fluid reservoir driving rear 3 point hitch and front plow lift
4) lug tires all round even though it’s 2wd. Front wheels are two piece with “OTACO” and “Made in Canada” in the casting. Researched OTACO and found the company was out of Orillia, Ontario and was an equipment manufacturer into the 1960’s but nothing about producing small tractors.
5) nothing to id the engine manufacturer but it looks robust, fan cooled. The frame is pressed steel. The hydraulic pump looks to be automotive. All writing is in English. Everything looks to be factory assembled. Looking for leads....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looking for pictures.... is it red (Wheel Horse) is it white and yellow Cub Cadet, Is it blue (Ford) Even Bush Hog made one back in the '60's.


----------



## John Parker (May 14, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Looking for pictures.... is it red (Wheel Horse) is it white and yellow Cub Cadet, Is it blue (Ford) Even Bush Hog made one back in the '60's.


The original paint on the front wheels looks like a dark metallic green. The tractor itself was a faded blue like the Ford tractor blue.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The green wheels could be wheels off an old wagon sold by John Deere, the Tractor may be a ford. I have an old Otaco wagon with red spoke wheels.
Sort through this to see if you can recognize your tractor.
https://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/tractor-brands/ford/ford-lawn-tractors-year-sorted.html
Sort by year and start in 1965.


----------

